# Giving Feta for presents--



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has some creative packaging/gift-giving ideas to use when giving Feta as a gift- Going to go look for some cute inexpensive jars. but am challenged to make things look nice...

Als, is it too late to marinate it and give as gift? Our feta has a great flavor anyway, so not to concerned... just wondering how long most people let it marinate in herbs and olive oil--
thanks in advance!

Susie


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Susie, you can marinate for as little as 24hrs before serving, so no problem there. 

If you can't find cute jars, wide mouth pint masons with Christmas fabric cut to fit over the top and tied with raffia are nice. 

Christy


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Not any help, but can I be on your Christmas list? :rofl


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Our dollar store has some really cute jars...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

I marinated some in olive oil, sun dried tomatoes, garlic cloves, and rosemary one time. That stuff was the bomb and the oil was a great salad dressing.


----------

